# General > Music >  Big Gig

## Jeid

Hopefully the weather stays like this... however, according to the BBC website...  it's gonna be overcast on Saturday.

Should be a good couple of days of live music... hope to see a few people there  :Grin:

----------


## Metalattakk

Weather forecast according to MetCheck.com

Friday: http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/...p?zipcode=Kw14

Saturday: http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/...ode=Kw14&day=2

However, as with most weather predictions up here, who knows what it will be like?

Are there any plans in place to move to an indoor arena (LOL) if the weather is really bad?

----------


## moncur

> Are there any plans in place to move to an indoor arena (LOL) if the weather is really bad?


K Dragons Hoose!

BTW Guitarists i got a batch of 12 packs of Ernie Ball Slinky Strings (Gauge 10-46) arrived today if anyone is desperately needing a spare set. Cost me £3.33 a pack on average so £3.50 per pack if anybody wants a pack PM me or email dickmoncur84@hotmail.com . I will have them with me on the day.

----------


## moncur

Hows the setting up coming along?

Seen 2 Stevens Lorries same as last year as i drove past this morning and a couple of stalls aswell.

Think i spotted some scaffold for the soundstage but it wasnt constructed?

----------


## Gleber2

> Hows the setting up coming along?
> 
> Seen 2 Stevens Lorries same as last year as i drove past this morning and a couple of stalls aswell.
> 
> Think i spotted some scaffold for the soundstage but it wasnt constructed?


12k of power now installed and being wired.

----------


## ~~Tides~~

Slight change for Saturday:

Colin are now playing at 8pm, Duress at 9pm.

----------


## Jeid

Ha... I was just there with the_big_mac... quality rain... you know, the thick stuff.

The ground was wet... fine if you have a pair of shoes on though  :Wink:  hahaha

----------


## DOC ROCK

> Ha... I was just there with the_big_mac... quality rain... you know, the thick stuff.
> 
> The ground was wet... fine if you have a pair of shoes on though  hahaha


Yes pouring down!! Wouldn't fancy setting up gear in the middle of that. ::

----------


## Jeid

It's stopped now thankfully. Hope it stays that way.

----------


## moncur

Here Bhey! Im takin ma specialised welly boots just in case bhey!

----------


## the_big_mac

> Ha... I was just there with the_big_mac... quality rain... you know, the thick stuff.
> 
> The ground was wet... fine if you have a pair of shoes on though  hahaha



Yeah, shoes, wish i still had them!  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

The missing shoe... 50p if you get it back for the big mac... that rhymed  :Grin:

----------


## Jeemag_USA

So how did the first night go then??

Have the Waffles I mean No Exit Wound stolen the show for Saturday yet  ::

----------


## Jeid

Last night was good aye, I had a great time anyway.

----------


## zebedy

> So how did the first night go then??
> 
> Have the Waffles I mean No Exit Wound stolen the show for Saturday yet



The waffles? LOL

We kicked off the Saturday with a bigger crowd than we were expecting tbh!
Was an awesome day!

----------


## loganbiffy

> The waffles? LOL
> 
> We kicked off the Saturday with a bigger crowd than we were expecting tbh!
> Was an awesome day!


Yes it was a wicked day and i thoroughly enjoyed our set!
Thanks to everyone who showed up for our set, much kudos!

----------


## zebedy

have to add that
Crimson Tide owned the whole show for me!

the big gig!

----------


## moncur

Was impressed with no exit wounded waffles set.

"If you want to destroy my sweater......"

Ace tune!

----------


## theweemidget

the gig was brilliant full stop, mosh pits rain and goood times this is what makes it worth it and it was good to see afew familiar and not so familiar faces again. Astronot were good on friday night, so were the guys that did whiskey in the jar can't remember the name sorry. Diesel and Dust on saturday were brilliant, duress were great we need more zztop guys  ::  and saxifer were brilliant!

----------


## Deemac

Some images from the event (sorry the rain, babysitting duties and terrible on stage lighting limited my photographic enthusiasm!!)

----------


## Deemac

More of the same

----------


## Deemac

One more . . . . .

----------


## moncur

> More of the same


Barry Evans (Eastenders) comes back from beyond the grave to play the Big Gig!

----------


## canuck

Deemac, thank you, thank you, thank you.   Reev AND one of Plastic Food. Fantastic!

----------


## zebedy

[QUOTE=Deemac;254847]More of the same



i think its time for the CAPTION GAME FOLKS

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> One more . . . . .


 
Caption game.... "Can the parents of this small boy please recover him, this mosh pit is no place for a small child"

LOL what a crowd  ::

----------


## Deemac

Jeemag,
I'm sorry to report that the 2 children belong to me!! 

And yes, what a mosh pit . . . . . Just ask Henry MacKinnon!!! ::

----------


## loganbiffy

> Was impressed with no exit wounded waffles set.
> 
> "If you want to destroy my sweater......"
> 
> Ace tune!


Why thank you kind sir, we totally have banished the "waffles" though. It is part of our guitarist`s email address haha.

Hope next year will be awesome too!

Roll on more gigs!

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

[quote=zebedy;254903]


> More of the same
> 
> 
> 
> i think its time for the CAPTION GAME FOLKS


FOOZEBALL!  :Smile:  .....

----------


## Jeid

> Why thank you kind sir, we totally have banished the "waffles" though. It is part of our guitarist`s email address haha.
> 
> Hope next year will be awesome too!
> 
> Roll on more gigs!


Should've stuck with Waffles... you can chant it  :Smile:

----------


## Jeid

> the gig was brilliant full stop, mosh pits rain and goood times this is what makes it worth it and it was good to see afew familiar and not so familiar faces again. Astronot were good on friday night, so were the guys that did whiskey in the jar can't remember the name sorry. Diesel and Dust on saturday were brilliant, duress were great we need more zztop guys  and saxifer were brilliant!


Thanks very much weemidget. We had a grand time on Friday night... was a good atmosphere.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> Should've stuck with Waffles... you can chant it


I agree, but you can still chant it!!

Can you hear the Waffles sing, no-oh no-oh
Can you hear the Waffles sing, no-oh, no-oh
etc etc  ::

----------


## canuck

> The waffles? LOL
> 
> We kicked off the Saturday with a bigger crowd than we were expecting tbh!
> Was an awesome day!


Now will you listen to your elders when they speak from their experience and tell you that it will work!

I am glad that it was awesome and that "no exit wound" was well received.

----------


## theweemidget

indeed it was jeid a very good atmosphere and the weather was in it to. even on saturday when the weather was rain on and off it was still brilliant. good pits and a good jump about

----------


## WeeBurd

Had hoped to get down with the WeeBurdies on Saturday avo, alas major tantrums and tiaras from a BabyBurd who refused to sleep all day,  meant there was no way I could possibly inflict them on members of the public.  Her screams would have drowned out anyone attempting to play music over her  :: !  Glad to hear it went well though. Well done all involved!

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Oh by the way, for all you Beboers out there, there is a Big Gig group page on bebo for you to join, unfortunately thoughit seems to be about cinema for thurso and film for some reason, LOL  ::

----------


## Mr P Cannop

whats the web addy for this ?? big gig page on bebo ??

----------


## BigKev

Woo hoo!!

Well done eveerybody involved! Despite uncontrollable encumberances throughout the festivities the music was brought unto the crowd!!

some statement that one^

does anybody here know how the numbers and cash raised changed from last year? just wondering on a comparison basis, better or worse?

So, dare i say it, whats the plans for next years gig?

with a whole 11 months of planning and fund-raising time, just imagine how ace it would be then!!

(dont take that the wrong way)

Ace weekend everybody!

----------


## moncur

> with a whole 11 months of planning and fund-raising time, just imagine how ace it would be then!!


Fundraising proposition:

Reev to do a sponsored silence whilst standing infront of a microphone wired to a 10K PA System! What a challenge thatd be!

----------


## theboss

> Fundraising proposition:
> 
> Reev to do a sponsored silence whilst standing infront of a microphone wired to a 10K PA System! What a challenge thatd be!


That's not gonna happen... ever!

Had a really good weekend. A few highlights for me - 

The Diesel N' Dust set. A few of us had a good ol' dance at the front and thoroughly enjoyed Kevins double pedal country rock.

Stevie.T rocked the place. Perfect end to the two days. Holy Diver and Hurricane were superb. All 3 band members and guest played extremely well.

Thouroughly enjoyed being on stage with Astronot and BH. Cheers to everyone who watched either band.

Cheers to Ryan for the kit, Andrew and Moncur for the amps and to everyone involved with the P.A. I also feel Mr Hobbs deserves a huge pat on the back for his organisational skills. Well done!

One last shout out... to Davie Hobbs senior's hat. Brilliant!

----------


## moncur

My highlight was clearly plastic food. Was endin masel at the side of the stage most of the time!

I think yon security biy should get a pat on the back seeing as he stayed up all night then carried on helping the next day! Dudes a machine!

----------


## loganbiffy

I` d say my highlight of the weekend was "Crimson Tide", they were awesome!
Well done to all the bands though and thanks for a thoroughly enjoyable weekend!

----------


## Camra

PM's with constructive critisism on the PA / sound would be much appreciated.  

Big thanks to Moncur ( only one of many) methinks the asylum is missing a lunatic !

----------


## Mr P Cannop

would like to join the big  gig thing on bebo please ??

----------


## zebedy

have to say cheers to the boss for my dedication on your cover of Saturday Superhouse!

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> would like to join the big gig thing on bebo please ??


I don't know what the address is because I left shortly after I discovered what it was, try searching in bebo for it.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

whats the web address can any one help ??

----------


## guitarzan

was there a good crowd for the two nights?!

i was unable to attend as had "alternative arrangements" lol

----------


## lagertops

Think there was about 1000 over the 2 days,could have been better, might have been worse.Would of liked to see a bigger variation of music, something to think about for next year hopefully.All in all it was a good weekend and well done to everyone involved..

----------


## Deemac

Wow,
1000 people!! So did the organisers take £2000+ in gate money then?

Great to hear if this is so. The times I was there on the Friday and Saturday (early on both days admittedly) this figure looks fairly optimistic from what I witnessed.

The weather was very unkind it has to be said (particularly on the Saturday). At about 8.30pm it was raining heavily and I reckoned there were no more than about 150 people. I'm sure it would have got more busy later on.

Is there any facts and figures from the official channels (K Dragon / Googlebox etc!!) on takings, punter numbers, general conclusions etc?

Is this event going to happen next year?

----------


## Jeid

By the looks of things, Friday night seemed to have a bigger turn out... lots of people there. Saturday was still busy.... but the bad weather definitely put a lot of people off.

----------


## moncur

Just read the caithness courier which said that over 1000 people were there over the 2 days. They're yet to find out the final figure on the money taken in over the gala week. Hopefully the Big Gig made a significant difference.

----------


## zebedy

So who will be running the Shindig next year?

Googlebox then there was K Dragon!

Who next?
Personaly Id say Jeid and Moncur 
just my opinion!

----------


## Jeid

Maybe... I did get asked to help doing this one. Depends on time etc. I'd possibly be interested in helping out with the next one.

----------


## Gogglebox

No word of the gate money yet as far as ive heard but i'll probably hear at the weekend 
Expenses are high for all the champagne, cocaine, tiaras and groupies they have to supply the bands plus we had to keep the security dog in Pedigree Chum which isnt cheap

Overall, having popped back and fore, i judge events on a possibly different criteria
1) Did it happen
2)How Big were the problems in making it happen
3) Did everyone do what they were supposed to
4) Did people, crowd and artists enjoy themselves

Money is way down the list as with weather and various other events on at that time of year you cant put a gun to peoples head and make them come

For me it about how it was organised

Overall i would say on the criteria above it was a success
Problems on the day were minimal, other than weather difficulties which just have to be coped with

It definately was a better setup this year with plenty of stewards and limited access and no carry outs allowed reduced the under age drinking problem that existed last year

I would imagine there will be a small profit which is split between the two groups running it, TTIA and Thurso FC but only after substantial costs are paid out

THe small grant that they got to run it for two years has now ended so lots of questions have to be asked about the feasability of it running and not making a loss if it is unsupported by grants, and what if the weather is rubbish again

I would however think that some form of music event will take shape as it has proved popular with the local musicians and is a good opportunity to play somewhere different so heres hoping - - -thats not insider information jut an opinion!!

On a personal note though i thought all who played, organised, helped out or just attended did fantastic and particulalry well done to KDragon and his dads hat!

Plus now ive seen what Moshers do - - -its bloody mental, i thought a riot had broken out!!

Well done all

PS All those who supplied equipment thanks too, couldnt have happened without that particular help, and yes Jeid you should get involved !!

----------


## Thurso Town Improvements

A huge thank you to all the Bands who gave up their time to put on a fantastic Gig. Last year we only raised just over £236.00 in total and we had pledged £1000 to the Hospital which we honored.

This year the figure is much higher thanks to everyone's hard work and a small fee at the gate. We do not have a final figure yet as two groups were involved in it this year and we have to do stock taking etc. 

The Gala in total was around £13,000 less expenses. At the moment we do not have a grant for next year and as you can appreciate, The Gig is an expensive event to run it is around £2, 000 including advertising etc. As soon as we know what we are doing for next year we will let you know.

Special thanks must go to David Hobs and his team I would hate to have to pay him lol!  The man hours he and everyone else did were incredible. Also thank you to Chief to you, the Thurso football Club, Stevens Lorries (I am sorry the Lorries got stuck!) and St Andrew's Ambulance 1st Aid Volunteers.

Last but not least the public for supporting us well done!


Doreen Macleod
T.T.I.A Chairwoman

----------


## DOC ROCK

> the gig was brilliant full stop, mosh pits rain and goood times this is what makes it worth it and it was good to see afew familiar and not so familiar faces again. Astronot were good on friday night, so were the guys that did whiskey in the jar can't remember the name sorry. Diesel and Dust on saturday were brilliant, duress were great we need more zztop guys  and saxifer were brilliant!


Thanks weemidget, it was good seeing you there. 
What a brilliant weekend of music. It was fantastic to hear the high quality of entertainment the local music scene up here in the North has to offer" first class". Thanks to Sparky and Stratman for a really decent sound to work with, thanks guys. Kdragon you pulled it all together, and made a real good job of it, well done.
The guys from Diesel n Dust had a great time, and when we hit the stage with Saxifer to close the show, like magic the rain stopped and gave us a chance to Rock the place. I really enjoyed myself. Thanks to everyone who helped out and supported the big gig 2007.  ::

----------


## K dragon

YOU ALL ROCK!!!!

it was an absolute pleasure.

hope you all enjoyed the gig,

it was all for you.

cheers for the oppertunity.

alas internet still out.

cheers for all the support.

peace out.

dave

----------


## Jeid

Andrew WK makes an announcement... but he didn't tell us to party hard  :Frown: 

Good job Dave  :Wink:

----------


## theweemidget

told you i'd be there doc rock both days, I'm a hardcore rocker man!  ::  saxifer totally blew me away awesome playing as you could probably saw with the hardcore headbangin  ::  goodtimes. And lo and behold some of my mates got a bit of an edumacation to into musicianship.

Well done mr dragon you pulled it off 'twas a great event

----------


## killarifts

> told you i'd be there doc rock both days, I'm a hardcore rocker man!  saxifer totally blew me away awesome playing as you could probably saw with the hardcore headbangin  goodtimes. And lo and behold some of my mates got a bit of an edumacation to into musicianship.
> 
> Well done mr dragon you pulled it off 'twas a great event


thank you weemidget,it was a real blast,all saxifer members totally enjoyed the gig very much,the sound was very well mixed for us thanks to sparky and stratman,and special thanks to dave hobbs for getting it all together

----------


## stratman

Awwh shucks!!!. Thanks for that Doc Rock and Killarifts.

----------


## K dragon

Party Hard!!

----------

